# hope this is the right place to post for boats



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

How much will a small boat like a "High Tide" boat cost? I will be looking a little bit over the winter time. I just want something small and inexpensive that I could take out(Not in the ocean of course)


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

surfmom said:


> How much will a small boat like a "High Tide" boat cost? I will be looking a little bit over the winter time. I just want something small and inexpensive that I could take out(Not in the ocean of course)


I agree, this is the wrong place for boats, boats are cheating here. 
That having been said, I have fished murrells inlet I a boat countless times. I used my Carolina skiff there with a trolling motor on the bow and a 70 horsepower outboard . I probably could have done just as well with a smaller cheaper aluminum jon boat . flat is nice to get up into the flats and the creeks . with a 16 or 18 foot jon boat and a 35 horse outboard you can have a lot of fun .great flounder fishing in the creeks you can even drift out a mile or 2 when you are fighting the blue fish you catch near the jetties . it's a fishing boat ,ugly and very cheap is good . watch craigs list and find something cheap. I think with a little work you could probably find something under 2500 dollars if you are patient .
Just my two cents.
ETF


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

:fishing:


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I moved it to the boating board for you, surfmom :fishing:


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

go take a look at coastal marine on 544, they have some good boats that would be just right for the inlet or river.


----------

